# Seasonal Camping



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

After a few trips with the 298 DW and I are considering seasonal camping. We live in WI and have considered a few camp grounds. What are some things, if you are seasonal, have done seasonal, or know of others and have learned from them -- what are some things we should be aware of as we make plans for seasonal camping as early as 2012? Cement pads for tires or is wood okay? Slide outs in when not camping or leave out until winter? We have learned some of this already but welcome thoughts from others.


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

I would post this over on rv.net in the "Full-time RVing" section, you'll get a lot more replies there.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

wiscoheels said:


> After a few trips with the 298 DW and I are considering seasonal camping. We live in WI and have considered a few camp grounds. What are some things, if you are seasonal, have done seasonal, or know of others and have learned from them -- what are some things we should be aware of as we make plans for seasonal camping as early as 2012? Cement pads for tires or is wood okay? Slide outs in when not camping or leave out until winter? We have learned some of this already but welcome thoughts from others.


Don't give up here ,several people on this forum have seasonal sights and will most likely sign in with some help for you. good luck

Happy Camping....luckylynn

P.S. just a thought you might ask this question in Gen. Discussion,I think I have seen the topic come up there


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

I had a 298RE delivered to my seasonal site this summer. I use wood under the tires but I also have about 3-4 inches of stone under that. My slides are opened in May and stay that way until mid-Oct when I close up. You can consider putting something under the sofa/dinette slide tto avoid shaking if you want. I do not get as much use from my awning as I did with my last rv. The new, electric awnings have nowhere to hookup deflappers on the sides so they sustain minimal winds and need to be retracted. I'm thinking about a more permanent roof structure next year.
One problem I did have was using a water filter on the city connection. The connection on the RV is only plastic and can't support the weight of a filter. Mine cracked in 2 days. If you use a filter buy an adapter and hook that up to the city line,then add the filter, then run your water hose to the rv.
Plan on using extra stabilizer jacks for support under the middle of the rv. The 298 is a long trailer. I added one under the door and in front of the long slide.

That's all I can think of for now. If anything else comes to mind I'll add it here.


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have used an 'L' adapter for the water filter and that has reduced the strain. I have also attached the filter at the faucet end. The filter I use has a flexible hose one end. Good idea about braces near the door. We have 'X-Chocks' on the wheels to stabilize the camper.


----------

